# Powermatic Band Saw help



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

I was just recently given a Powermatic band saw, model 043, that was de-accessioned from a local institution. In other words, a friend of mine found it in the scrap heap. The power cord had been cut, it didn't have a blade, nor do the wheels have tires. I think it's what we might call a 14" band saw, because the wheels come in pretty close to that.









The saw does seem to be missing a few parts:









Minor detail. I am thinking I can "arrange" a table from 1/2" MDF into a "torsion box" table, something that ought to work. I'm not sure how to fasten said table to the saw, and I don't know what the Powermatic's trunnions looked like. I've been unable to find much of any info on the net about this saw (no owner's manuals, no part numbers, etc.) I doubt I could buy a replacement table assembly. Any thoughts, suggestions from the Illuminati?

Thanks so much!!

Mack

Update: 9/21

Happy news you all: I spliced a plug onto the end of the cut power cord, plugged her in, and she "roared to life," as it were. It does run smoothly and quietly, so one mystery is solved: the motor works just fine. Next step is to loosen the guides and procure tires for it. Does anyone out there have photos of the trunnion assembly that I could take a look at?


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I am not sure about this model, but have you tried to check the mannual at wmhtoolsgroup.com ?
You can contact Customer Relation at this number 800-274-6848 if this model is not available in the website.
That is the most I can help you..
Good luck


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

TEX, does this look like it would be the model that you have?
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/845549296.html


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Tex;

Here's what I was able to find on the net:

http://www.wmhtoolgroup.com/Media.aspx?nav=Manuals

All manuals listed below reflect the most current version available. If there is a manual that you need that is not shown below section please contact Consumer Relations at 800-274-6848 - 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. (CST, Monday - Friday)

To download a manual, click on View Manual. Please be patient as some manuals are larger in file size than others.

Hope this helps!

Lee


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Tim: Yes, that's the bugger, except the one in the photo has a table!

Lee & Worm: I did check on the website, but I'll need to wait to Monday to call because this saw is too old to be web saavy. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Happy news you all: I spliced a plug onto the end of the cut power cord, plugged her in, and she "roared to life," as it were. It does run smoothly and quietly, so one mystery is solved: the motor works just fine. Next step is to loosen the guides and procure tires for it. Does anyone out there have photos of the trunnion assembly that I could take a look at?

Thanks-

Mack


----------



## scotte69 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.pswood.com/product.php?productid=26&cat=48&page=1

They have the tyres (sorry I am a Scot still writing in the Queens English lol) and a few other parts hope this is of help


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a Model 044 that I recently purchased. I don't know the differences between these two saws but I could get pictures if you think it might help.

Here is a picture:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2619256083


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

waroland: I sent you a PM regarding this. Thanks!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to see you've got a lot of help on this. I've been out of touch for a couple of days after I first posted. Helped my son move back into his apartment after his evac from Houston about a week ago. As anyone in the Houston area knows, there's not going to be a shortage of firewood this year. Keep us posted on the saw. Glad the motor is ok.


----------

